# Expensive, but worth it ..........



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Got tired of having all the router bits in their own little plastic cases laying around all over the place ..... so I bit the bullet for the material expense and made one, and started putting the most used bits in it as I used them. Funny how they accumulate over a short period of time. Used 3" construction screws and a couple washers to attach it. 










Betcha theres almost a quarter in materials plus about 15 minutes of my precious time in it.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Simple solution, but sharp stuff sticking up along the edge of a table? Seems a recipe for a headline, "Man found bled to death in shop incident." I'd lower it down and find a way to put a little top over it.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> Simple solution, but sharp stuff sticking up along the edge of a table? Seems a recipe for a headline, "Man found bled to death in shop incident." I'd lower it down and find a way to put a little top over it.


My first thought too, I would have my arm and belly all torn up fast. If it is sharp and sticking up, I can find it in a minute.

That is a great idea if it is in the right spot like on the wall over a bench.
I have been pondering the same thing ,a handy way to organize the router bits, a lot of ideas out there,but none have got me excited. Your idea is good, but don't have an out of the way place handy to mount it.
Herb


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

It's on the underside edge of the CNC machine where I can reach them while changing bits.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

honesttjohn said:


> ..... so I bit the bullet for the material expense and made one,


Never apologize for using fine woods in shop fixtures! Nothing says you can't splurge for a little luxury in your shop. >

My square holders are made of Corian, because the previous wooden versions caused them to rust in our humid summers. The other holders are poplar, but treated with an oil and wax finish. We'll see how they fare this summer. A buck worth of scrap and screws makes life a lot easier!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

A simple solution for an annoying problem . Great idea John


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I was going to say that mine cost about the same, John, and then I remembered the cost of the cigars. :surprise:


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Gaffboat said:


> I was going to say that mine cost about the same, John, and then I remembered the cost of the cigars. :surprise:


Long ago and not so far away, I would have enjoyed helping empty that box. My only problem with this is that I can't seem to visualize the cut, so keeping them in the small box they came in still works for me, although they are proliferating. I guess I could make a copy of the profile,and glue it next to the bit. Any other suggestions?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Gaffboat said:


> I was going to say that mine cost about the same, John, and then I remembered the cost of the cigars. :surprise:


You just bought a high quality box that had free stuff inside.


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

I woulda thought that you would make one on the cnc machine, with the sizes, shapes etc listed next to each bit storage hole, all carved into a beautiful storage case, with your visage on it, so no one can steal them.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

artman60 said:


> I woulda thought that you would make one on the cnc machine, with the sizes, shapes etc listed next to each bit storage hole, all carved into a beautiful storage case, with your visage on it, so no one can steal them.


Nah - - just want to be able to get at em. There's still few more in a parts drawer. Funny how they multiply - maybe I keep em too close together.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> Nah - - just want to be able to get at em. There's still few more in a parts drawer. Funny how they multiply - *maybe I keep em too close together*.



I think some "screws" sneak in there while you're sleeping.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

vchiarelli said:


> I think some "screws" sneak in there while you're sleeping.


Just like coat hangers.


----------

